

Snapchat CEO Evan Spiegel's Rejects $3 Billion offer from Mark Zuckerberg - techaddict009
http://www.policymic.com/articles/73429/snapchat-ceo-evan-spiegel-s-3-billion-rejection-letter-to-facebook-s-mark-zuckerberg

======
techaddict009
Can anyone say whether this letter is fake or real ? I know news is true.

~~~
jlees
It's satire.

